# tyco HP2, can't find tires



## kiwislotcar (Oct 7, 2012)

Been in the process of restoring my tyco hp2 chassis, everything is coming together except for the tires, I just find myself going around in circles, no matter how much I google I don't seem to be able to find suitable tires or information on dimensions of the front tires. What I have found is silicon rear tires, I would prefer non-silicon but this does not look possible but what I really can't understand is how I generally can't find tires designated as front tires for any chassis, never mind the HP2 which definitely uses tires of different dimensions on the front compared to the rears.


----------



## kiwislotcar (Oct 7, 2012)

Forgot to say that I am also trying to avoid new old stock tires that might have gone hard etc... over the decades although they would be better than nothing if it comes to that.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

HP2 and tyco pro tires are the same and the they are silicon originally from Tyco.

HP2 and later tyco pro, and tyco pro 2, came with White Boot RVA Silicon tires.

The correct replacement is AFX .474 tires from super tires. you can get them in original white or black.

the .474 tire will replace, Tyco US1, Tyco Pro, Tyco HP2, Tyco TCR and a bunch of AFX cars. 
you can also get them in .490 size but .474 is correct. in medium compound.

Frank the racer on ebay sells the correct supertires .474 tire and he is an exclusive white boots seller of super tires.


Old NOS tires are hit or miss. they are either Dried out and cracking, Deformed from age, or have turned to liquid goop(seriously it happens) finding original white boot silicon tires that have life left in them is very difficult. 

But again silicon is actaully correct for the HP2 chassis. later tyco switched to Rubber tires that carry onto the Hp7 chassis.

As far as front tires, you can use either 440x2/Hp7 silicon or rubber fronts if you have the wide style front tire. or you will need to use O-rings to replace the original thin tires that are always totally dried out and garbage. Jel claw makes a good front tire for the wide cars. or you can even adapt Aurora magnatraction wide front tires. you can even use the Aurora Goodyear front tire on the HP2 Narrow rim which is cool since the tires are molded and say goodyear on the sidewalls , those tires are also molded Square so they match the shape of the original dry rotted originals.


There are a few sellers on ebay selling silicon tires for the HP2 chassis however the supertires .474 is the only correct one as far as diameter. there are some people selling HP7 tires which are between .45 and .465 size.


----------



## kiwislotcar (Oct 7, 2012)

So let's see if I have understood you right. 
For the rear tires of my HP2 I should get AFX .474 tires from super tires in medium compound.
For the front tires of my HP2 I should get HP7 or 440X2 silicon tires and I will have to work out the size still, I'll get some micro calipers then and measure them. What would be the inside diameter of these front tires though?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Just search for hp7 or 440x2 front tires jel claws work, you will need to shave the front contact area as In the other thread so the tires actually touch the track.

If you have narrow hp2 front tires then its -108 orings or Goodyear afx front tires from the early magnatraction cars.





kiwislotcar said:


> So let's see if I have understood you right.
> For the rear tires of my HP2 I should get AFX .474 tires from super tires in medium compound.
> For the front tires of my HP2 I should get HP7 or 440X2 silicon tires and I will have to work out the size still, I'll get some micro calipers then and measure them. What would be the inside diameter of these front tires though?


----------



## kiwislotcar (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot slotcardan, think I'm clear on it now. I don't have the narrow front tires.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Then it's easy since the wide front tires were used on everything after the 440 came out, they used the same front over and over until the late 1990s when the 440x3 came out.

On the 440x3 for some reason they went to a slightly larger tire and larger wheel hub.
Everyone changes to the smaller front tire and rim combo on the 440x3


Your welcome  keep these old boys rolling...


----------

